# BerkeleyDB.4.6



## Hawkings (19. Mai 2008)

*Datenbank unter Linux / Probleme*

Hey,

ich habe 1,2, viele Fragen...

Ich möchte OpenLDAP unter RH Linux 9 installieren. Hierfür wird Software vorrausgesetzt, welche bereits installiert sein sollte.

OpenSSL 0.9.7+
Cyrus SASL 2.1.21 +
Posix Regex (ist das schon bei RH 9 mit dabei?!)
und BerkeleyDB

So, bis auf BerkeleyDB liess sich das alles wunderbar installieren, den README und INSTALL dokumenten sei Dank.
Bei BerkeleyDB gab es auch sowas, nur eben als index.html. Da habe ich geschaut und es dann demzufolge auch probiert. Als ich dann aber den make Befehl ausführen wollte, sagte der mir, dass target etc nicht erstellt werden konnte etc...Das Make-File gibt es gar nicht. Ein make install wiederrum hatte gerklappt.

Aber als ich dann OpenLDAP 2.4.9 installieren wollte, sagte mir der bei der Installation, dass der zur BerkeleyDB Version inkompatibel ist, und die hat die Version 4.6.21!

checking for Berkeley DB minor version... 0 
checking for Berkeley DB link (-ldb-4)...
no checking for Berkeley DB link (-ldb4)...
no checking for Berkeley DB link (-ldb)...
yes checking for Berkeley DB version match...
yes checking for Berkeley DB thread support...
yes checking Berkeley DB version for BDB/HDB backends...
no configure: error: BDB/HDB: BerkeleyDB version incompatible


Hää?! Auf der FAQ-Seite von dem Hersteller steht aber, dass die kompatibel sind, warum geht das dann nicht?!
Link

Hat da einer eine Idee?!

Habe bereits eine EMail an OpenLDAP geschickt und nachgefragt, aber die verweisen immer nur auf den ADMIn-Guide und das man mal die INSTALL und README's lesen soll...was ich ja bereits getan habe...

Das war meine Mail:


> Hello,
> 
> okay, I have read the „OpenLDAP Admin Guide” and the INSTALL documents.
> First, I have installed the required software like OpenSSL 0.9.7+, Cyrus SASL 2.1.21 and an Berkeley DB with the Version 4.6.21.
> ...


----------

